# Aufnahme mit einem Headset möglich?



## Johannes Postler (20. September 2003)

Hi Leute!
Da ich ein absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet Soundbearbeitung/Aufnahme bin, hab ich jetzt gerade das ganze Forum durchwühlt. Ich habe aber eigentlich keine richtige Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden.
Ist es möglich mit einem Headset mit Mikro (kein schlechtes) Gesang aufzunehmen? Oder geht das überhaupt nicht? Ich habe es bisher mit Sprache versucht und die Ergebnisse waren eigentlich ganz in Ordnung.
Habt ihr sonst irgendwelche Tips, wie ich das Ergebnis verbessern kann.
Danke für eure Hilfe
tirolausserferb


----------



## kingGreece (23. September 2003)

klar geht das ... denk doch mal nach, wenn du sprache aufnehmen kannst , kannst du auch gesang aufnehmen .... die qualität ist allerdings nicht sehr berauschend mit einem headset ...
gruss
kingGreece


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. September 2003)

Hi,

wie mein Vorredner schon meinte, gehen tut es natürlich.
Die Frage ist halt, was du erwartest an Qualität. Ein Studiomikrofon wirst du damit
nicht ersetzen können.

Für reine Sprache ist ein relativ kleines Frequenzspektrum ausreichend, um brauchbare
Ergebnisse zu bekommen. Bei Gesang wird das schon schwieriger, da Musik
anders wahrgenommen wird und für die Aufnahme von Stimmvolumen und
Stimmcharakter ein deutlich größeres Pegel- und Frequenzspektrum erforderlich ist.

Das ist auch der Grund, warum Gesangsaufnahmen in akustisch optimierten
Räumen und mit Großmembranmikrofonen gemacht werden.

Merke:
Je größer die Membran, desto brillianter die Aufnahme.
Recht pauschaler Satz, aber im Ansatz so richtig.

Dein Headsetmikro hat nun aber eine ausgesprchen kleine Membran, was sich
nunmal nachteilig auf das Ansprechverhalten auswirkt. Den Unterschied hört man,
vorausgesetzt es ist ein(e) gute Sänger(in) und er/sie kann gesanglich mit seiner/ihrer
Stimmdynamik (Laut-Leise) spielen.

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir ein wenig weiter.
Ansonsten beschreib halt mal, was genau du machen möchtest. Auch die Musikrichtung.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Johannes Postler (23. September 2003)

Hi!
Ich war heute im lokalen Musik-laden und habe dort ein paar Mikrofone gesehen. Die kosteten so 15-40 Euro. Sind die brauchbar für diesen Zweck?
@ kinggreece: Danke, soweit war ich auch.
cu tirolausserfern


----------

